# WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO WIRE UP (2) JL W6 10'S?



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THE SUBS ARE DVC, THEY'LL BE HOOKED UP TO A MTX 500D, I'M NOT REAL BIG ON INSTALLS, I'DE REALLY APPRECIATE ANY HELP, THANKS.


AMP SPECS.....

Thunder 500D Amplifier
Thunder 500D Amplifier RMS Power measured at 12.5 Volts DC:
250 Watts x 1 into a 4 Ohm load with less than 0.5% Thd+N
500 Watts x 1 into a 2 Ohm load with less than 1% Thd+N

Dynamic Power (IHF-202 Standard) measured at 14.4 Volts DC
450 Watts x 1 into a 4 Ohm load
775 Watts x 1 into a 2 Ohm load

Signal to Noise Ratio:
100dB A-Weighted

Damping Factor:
>200

Frequency Response:
20Hz-200Hz

Maximum Input:
8Vrms

Thunder EQ:
Variable Bass Boost (0-18dB) centered at 40Hz
EBC External Bass Control

Crossover:
Variable 40Hz to 200Hz, 24dB/octave low pass

Dimensions:
9” x 9” x 2” (22.8cm x 22.8cm x 5cm)
10-1/4” x 9” x 2” (26cm x 22.8cm x 5 cm) Including IsoFeet™


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

whats the impedence on the subs... all you told us is that its a dual voice coil...

but is it a dual 2ohm, dual 4ohm, etc?


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

if they are older w6's the have to be dual 6
if they are the newer W6v2 then they are dual 4. that was the only way they were manufactured.

wiring up 2 of the older ones its hard to come up with a good set up. your options are running them 1.5ohm which your specs don't say it can handle it.
or run them 6ohm which will give you less power than the 4 ohm rating
DC


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Dec 26 2006, 10:31 AM~6827912
> *if they are older w6's the have to be dual 6
> if they are the newer W6v2 then they are dual 4.  that was the only way they were manufactured.
> 
> ...


YEAH THESE ARE THE OLDER ONES, THEY'RE 6 OHM. I JUST PICKED UP ANOTHER ONE SO I'M GONNA NEED TO WIRE UP ALL 3.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

3 - 6ohm DVC drivers with Voice Coils in Series / Parallel
Connecting the two voice coils of each driver in series (+ to -) and the drivers themselves in parallel (+ to +, etc.) 
*Dual-6 Ohm Subwoofers: 4 Ohms*









3 - 6ohm DVC drivers with Voice Coils in Parallel / Parallel
Connecting the two voice coils of each driver in parallel (+ to +, - to -) and the drivers themselves in parallel 
*Dual-6 Ohm Subwoofers: 1 Ohm*


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

Stuff like this is what makes me want to leave jl audio. I have been thinking about going with stereo integrity I heard stereo integrity and they are clearer louder and get lower than the w7's and they are alot cheaper. The 15 stereo intgegrity mad d2 15" sub makes the w7 sound like a mid bass.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Reazon_@Dec 26 2006, 05:36 PM~6829884
> *Stuff like this is what makes me want to leave jl audio. I have been thinking about going with stereo integrity I heard stereo integrity and they are clearer louder and get lower than the w7's and they are alot cheaper.  The 15 stereo intgegrity mad d2 15" sub makes the w7 sound like a mid bass.
> *


I've been telling that to people here for 2 years now and I get flamed for it...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 26 2006, 05:44 PM~6830897
> *I've been telling that to people here for 2 years now and I get flamed for it...
> *


how could i wire up 4 12s that are 4 ohm to 1 ohm? i got 2 1,000 watt amps!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 28 2006, 12:06 AM~6840509
> *how could i wire up 4 12s that are 4 ohm to 1 ohm? i got 2 1,000 watt amps!
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 28 2006, 05:33 AM~6842031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ty


----------

